
Ask HN: Roguelike of Choice? - qwertyuiop924
Speaks for itself, really.<p>I prefer Nethack myself, followed by crawl, then Angband, then DF (adventure mode is <i>okay</i>, but not great. DF kills it in fortress mode - one of the best games you can actually play over SSH - but in that mode it&#x27;s not a roguelike).
======
bshef
My two favorites are Brogue
([https://sites.google.com/site/broguegame/](https://sites.google.com/site/broguegame/))
and Dungeon Drawl Stone Soup
([https://crawl.develz.org/](https://crawl.develz.org/))

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Why Brogue? I haven't heard much about that game.

~~~
splawn
I came here to say "Brogue". It was just an easy one to get into. Its pretty
for a roguelike too.

------
10rogues
Http://10rogue.com

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...You seriously made an account just to post a joke that awful?

